# Eye protection



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you wear any? I started really getting into MTB last June. I started with a $4 pair of shooting glasses I bought at Wal-Mart. Problem was on humid days, they fogged up so quickly while sweating that it made them almost useless. It seems like it makes sense to wear _something _though. Any suggestions?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

I had the same problem using cheap safety glasses last year, that's why I stopped using them.  I've been sticking to sunglasses with a light lens, or nothing since giving up the safety glasses.  It would be nice to have an option with clear lenses that didn't fog up.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 4, 2009)

I have tried a few different things over the years and never found anything that wasn't a PITA for most of the year (fogging in the summer, freezing in the winter). Thursday night I was riding and got a pretty good slap across my eyeball from a small branch. Owch, that hurt and I couldn't really see well out of that eye for a good 10 minutes. I gotta find something. 

John


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

I did buy a pair with interchangeable lenses last year, but lost them fairly quick before I could try them. I recently found them under the seat of the car and will make it a point to test them out in the first few rides.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 5, 2009)

If anyone is keeping score, I got whipped in the same eye on today's ride as I did on Thursday night. Gotta get some glasses. 

John


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2009)

I use  "Rudy Project " shades  and have multiple interchangeable lens  and  also have the optical insert with lineless bifocals


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2009)

Jisch said:


> If anyone is keeping score, I got whipped in the same eye on today's ride as I did on Thursday night. Gotta get some glasses.
> 
> John



Thanks to this thread I got whipped in the right eye on today's ride...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2009)

Whatever you get, make sure it's safety lenses. I once had an accident, went over the handlebars and landed on my face. Had a cheap pair of sunglasses on that just broke into jagged lil pieces. Luck for me, I didn't get one in the eye.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Whatever you get, make sure it's safety lenses. I once had an accident, went over the handlebars and landed on my face. Had a cheap pair of sunglasses on that just broke into jagged lil pieces. Luck for me, I didn't get one in the eye.



Were they Ryders Sunglases?  Maybe you could sue, or start a huge slanderous internet campaign against the company. 

:lol:


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 12, 2009)

I just wear sunglasses... Goggles tend to fog up to much when riding downhill for me... Although if it is a race, maybe I'll go with the goggles.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had good luck with a pair of Smith sunglasses with the interchangeable lenses.  I use either the clear or yellow lenses.  They do fog up every so often if the conditions are right, but I don't know how you can avoid that.


----------



## Gremf (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a pair of Tifolsis that I got over at Class cycles and they are top notch!  Even stepped on them one and they are still work great.  Interchangeable and polychromatic.


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a few pairs.  I try not to spend too much money as I use them interchangeable on the road and trails and I scratch them out on the trail and when I throw them around. 

I have a pair of these I got last year and they are great. I like the photocromatic lenses..perfect for in the woods.  They don't get quite dark enough for out on the open road.  

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=23051&item=20-4535&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you guys find that you need to take them off when you stop to prevent them from fogging?  That's the only way that I've been able to tolerate sunglasses or safety glasses, otherwise they fog up to the point of being useless.


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2009)

I had Smith interchangeable glasses (don't remember the model) that I got on one of the SAC sites last year. I had smoke, yellow, and clear lenses for it. Except now, I can't find the glasses. I have the lenses, but the glasses have gone AWOL.  I only used the clear in the woods anyway, but now I'm bumming since I'm accident-prone and feel like I need them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

I use basic safety glasses.  Only fogs up a little bit.  They are cheap, so if they get scratched up, I just replace them.  Overall, I get 2-3 years off a pair.

http://www.uvex.us/products.aspx#/folder=98&product=588


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I use basic safety glasses.  Only fogs up a little bit.  They are cheap, so if they get scratched up, I just replace them.  Overall, I get 2-3 years off a pair.
> 
> http://www.uvex.us/products.aspx#/folder=98&product=588



I must sweat like a pig.  I used those same exact glasses last season for a few rides and they fogged up like crazy if I wasn't moving at a decent pace.  If I stopped and didn't take them off right away they would fog up beyond use and wouldn't necessarily clear once I got going again, thanks to the lack of vents.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I must sweat like a pig.  I used those same exact glasses last season for a few rides and they fogged up like crazy if I wasn't moving at a decent pace.  If I stopped and didn't take them off right away they would fog up beyond use and wouldn't necessarily clear once I got going again, thanks to the lack of vents.


I sweat it up pretty good also and there is a mild fog up on resting, but as soon as I start moving, it clears  up pretty quick


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Picked up a rad new pair of Walmart shooting glasses for 4 bucks. They definitely like to fog up. Might try to drill some holes along hte top of something. Still, I've been wearing them on the last few rides and feel better having something covering the eyes.


----------



## boston_e (May 4, 2009)

I go with Smiths with interchangable lenses... I prefer the orange on most days.  Fogging is an issue, but I dont think you are going to avoid that.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

Every now and then I try, but I generally sweat too much.  They fog, and sweat drips on them.

Even road riding... I know I need to protect the eyeballs from the evil doing UV, but I figure in both road and mountain riding... not being able to see because of sweat and fog is probably more hazardous to my overall health.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

I rode with my lightly tinted sunglasses yesterday and they worked out well.  Even though they're vented I make sure I take them off every time I make any extended stops.  They work well except for when it's really dark, like on RAW rides when the sun starts going down.


----------

